# Newest Echo update lets you add events to your Google calendar



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Previously, you could actually ask Alexa to read back to you your schedule for the day, or any day that you want. But you still had to type it out on your smartphone or tablet or laptop if you wanted to add a new event to your Google Calendar.

But with the latest update, you can just tell your Echo to add an event to your calendar or even be more specific like, "Add meeting with big boss to my calendar for Friday, 10AM".

http://androidcommunity.com/amazon-echos-newest-update-lets-you-add-google-calendar-events-20160425/

Posting from my shiny new Nexus 7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool.  Just tried it.  Asked her to add lunch tomorrow at 11:30.  She asked, "Is that AM or PM?"  . It showed up almost immediately on my iPad calendar, that synchs with my Google calendar.

Betsy


----------

